
Do you have a Raspberry Pi? Use it to monitor your parents’ home network - panosv
https://netbeez.net/2016/02/03/do-you-have-a-raspberry-pi-use-it-to-monitor-your-parents-home-network/
======
panosv
You might have seen the recent project on network speed testing on a Raspberry
Pi which tweets to Comcast when the speed goes below 50 Mbps. This is an
alternative or complementary option.

The Raspberry Pi software is installed as a Debian package. The data is
displayed on a dashboard. You can receive alerts by email when the connection
goes down, the Ping packet loss goes above x%, you can't access Facebook, or
can't resolve times.com. No tweeting capabilities though.

